# Fresh Cod



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

El Corte Ingles/Supercor have stores in Porto (Gaia), Coimbra and Lisbon. I was chatting to the girl in the Coimbra store yesterday and discovered that from January to April they have a limited amunt of fresh cod delivered twice a week. After all the salted product it was a very welcome sight and there will be crispy fried cod, chips and mushy peas for tea Tuesday night! 

I appreciate this is of limited appeal due to the sparseness of the stores, but for those of us lucky enough to be near one, it makes a pleasant change from Bacalau.


----------

